# Hey Mark!! Kawasaki 750 Spectre, Us Custom For Sale



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mark,have a look here

http://www.oldbikemart.co.uk/classifieds.php

Scroll down the Kwaks


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Alex, I recognise his wording, he has been trying to sell it for Â£2000 on Ebay for yonks. They are rare, very, only a 1981-82 production run, but I would not call them desireable, unless you are stupid like me, get "fixed" on one, buy one and then spend twice it's value making it decent









Apart from mine his is the only other one I've ever seen on Ebay. I have spent a fortune lately getting parts from the US







Now it is very nearly all original, working perfectly and looking good.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Here he is again







Down to Â£1500 now.









Hawkey, he is looking to swap for a Brit 









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Kawasaki-750-Spectre...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Hawkey, he is looking to swap for a Brit


I can understand why he would want to do that 

But he hasn't got a hope in hell


----------

